# Help ID my serra



## spilo_fury23 (May 11, 2007)

Please help me ID him. it looks like a serra gibbus to me. thanks guys.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Doesn't seem elongated enough for a gibbus...I say rhombeus.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks more like a rhom to me.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Agree, looks like S. rhombeus.


----------

